# 5-style example solve game



## abunickabhi (Mar 20, 2021)

Scramble: R B2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 U' B' L B' F' L' D' F L' R2 Fw Uw2

x' z' (To get into YO orientation)
R U S' U' R' U R E2 S' E2 R' U'
L' D' S' M D M' S L
B’ M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 B //setup to H perm
R U' F R' U F' M' F U' R F' U r’ //flip alg
//Corners
U' R F L2 F' R F L' F' R F L' F' R U
F D' F' L2 F L2 D L2 F' L2
67 STM

recon

Next: R2 B U' L' U2 L' D2 B R' U F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 U' L2 D'


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 20, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Scramble: R B2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 U' B' L B' F' L' D' F L' R2 Fw Uw2
> 
> x' z' (To get into YO orientation)
> R U S' U' R' U R E2 S' E2 R' U'
> ...


hehe. How much participation do you think you're gonna get here?


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 20, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> hehe. How much participation do you think you're gonna get here?


idk but a few people will find it as a good challenge.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 20, 2021)

I think I'll do one sometime but my 5 style algs will be cancellations of 3 style algs lol
I just don't have the brainpower to do it now xD


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 7, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Scramble: R B2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 U' B' L B' F' L' D' F L' R2 Fw Uw2
> 
> x' z' (To get into YO orientation)
> R U S' U' R' U R E2 S' E2 R' U'
> ...



z2 y 
edges
*UF-LD-UL-RB-LF* R' E' F' L S' L' f E R
*UF-FD-RU-BL-DR * E R' F R E' R' E' F' R2 E R'
*UF-FR-RB* [R : [U', R E' R']] 

Corners
[U R' : [F2, R D' R' D]] 
[R' D' R : [R U' R', D]] 
[U' R' : [U, R' D R]] 
[l' U D' : [R D R', U2]] 

Next: D R2 D2 R' U2 D' B U2 L' U' R2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 F' Rw2 Uw'


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 14, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: D R2 D2 R' U2 D' B U2 L' U' R2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 F' Rw2 Uw'



// Edges
F R F' R E R' F R' E' F'
S U S' U' R' U' S U R S' 
D L' F E F2 E2 F L F' E F D' 

//Corners
L' D R' F2 R D2 R' D2 F2 D' L D' R D
[R' U' : [D, R U R']]
R' D L' D L' D R U' D' F2 U L2 D2 // 3 corner twist alg

Next: D' L2 R2 D2 B' L2 B2 F' U2 R2 U' F2 R B U2 L2 U2 L2 F' Rw Uw'


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 28, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: D' L2 R2 D2 B' L2 B2 F' U2 R2 U' F2 R B U2 L2 U2 L2 F' Rw Uw'


 
//Edges
S R' S R S' R' U S U' S2 R
U R' F' D' L S' L' S D F R U' 
M' U' S M' U' M U S' U M
U R U' F R' U F' M' F U' R F' U r' U' 

// Corners
U R2 D2 R' D2 R U' R2 U R' U' D2 R2 D2 R
[D : [R D' R', U']]
D2 R2 U F2 D' U' L D R' D R' D L'
// J Perm
100STM

Next: F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 L B' R' B D' B2 L' F2 R' D Fw'


----------



## abunickabhi (May 2, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 L B' R' B D' B2 L' F2 R' D Fw'



// Edges
F' U' M D' L E' L' U S d F
F R' S R' D' S' D S R S' R F'
F U' R' D' R' D R U F D F2

//Corners
U' D' L U' L' D L U D L' U L D' L'
U2 L' D2 L U2 D' R2 D L' D' R2 D' L
75STM

Next: U2 L B R' U2 R' F L F2 R D' F2 D F2 D' F2 D L2 D' B2 D' Rw Uw


----------



## abunickabhi (May 5, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: U2 L B R' U2 R' F L F2 R D' F2 D F2 D' F2 D L2 D' B2 D' Rw Uw



y2 z'
// Edges
R' S L' U' S2 U S U' S U L S' R
R' D2 L' D M D' L D' M' D' R
F' R E R' D' R' E' R D F
D' S2 D' M S D S M D 

//Corners
L2 F' L F L F2 U2 L' F L' F' L2 U2 F2
U2 F' U F L' F' U L U L' U2 F L U2 //J perm+VC

Next: B2 D B2 U B2 R2 D' R2 D R2 F2 L2 F U' L F D' U R B2 F


----------



## abunickabhi (May 28, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B2 D B2 U B2 R2 D' R2 D R2 F2 L2 F U' L F D' U R B2 F



z2 y
//edges BKNT IDGP VRVB
//corners NIAO GVXH

D M F2 M' F' E L2 E' L2 F' D' //UF-UB-LB-RB-DL
R2 E R' F E2 R' E2 R F' R' E' //UF-FL-DF-RU-FR
[L : [F', L S L']] [D' R' F : [R2, E]] [U' M2 U' : [M, U2]]

[R' U : [R U' R', D]]
[U' : [R D' R', U']]
R F' r U R' U' r' F
[U' D' R' : [U', R' D R]]

Next: U' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D L B' D' U' B L' F2 R' D2 F


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 28, 2021)

rename the thread to Abunickabhi's 5-style example solves


----------



## abunickabhi (May 28, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> rename the thread to Abunickabhi's 5-style example solves


Maybe sometime way in the future, we will have another contributor on this thread. So I am keep it as everyone's 5-style examples.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 9, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: U' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D L B' D' U' B L' F2 R' D2 F



z2 y
//edges ASXF COIT LUIM NC
//corners UHXM CATE

R2 U M' U' R2 U' M U2 S' U' S //UF-UL-RD-FD-BU
E R F R' S' R F' R2 S R E' //UF-UR-RF-FL-DL
E' F' M2 E' M F M //UF-BL-DB-FL-BR
[U : [U, L' E L]]

[R : [U' L' U, R2]]
[R U' R':[U2, R' D R]]
[l D : [R' D' R, U]]
[R : [U2, R D' R']]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity


Next: L' B2 D2 R U' F' B2 R B' F2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 R2 U B2 R2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 13, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: L' B2 D2 R U' F' B2 R B' F2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 R2 U B2 R2



z2 y
//edges QGUA SMXO IKEC
//corners HJAV NROF

U' M L2 U2 S U' S' U' L2 U M' //UF-LD-RU-DB-UL
E F E2 F' U' F R E2 R' F' u
E2 F D' S2 R' S' R S' D F' E2 //UF-FL-LB-LU-UR

[U R : [R D R', U2]]
[D' : [R' D R, U']]
[U D : [R U' R', D2]]
[L2, U' R' U]
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //J perm


Next: L' B R2 F2 B2 U B R' L U2 F2 L2 D L2 D R2 U D F2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 17, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: L' B R2 F2 B2 U B R' L U2 F2 L2 D L2 D R2 U D F2



z2 y
//edges VLDT BGJU MEMB
//corners JTGQ SXAC

U' D' R' E' R S D S' R E R' U //UF-DR-BL-DF-DL
F' l' U M2 U M' U2 L F //UF-UB-RU-LF-DB
[S' U L' : [E, L2]][R U' : [R2, S]]

[U' D R' : [R' D R, U2]]
[R U : [R' D' R, U]]
[U' R' F' : [R U' R', D']]
[l D : [U, R' D' R]]


Next: F D' L' F2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 D B2 D F2 R2 F R' F2 D2 B' L


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 28, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F D' L' F2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 D B2 D F2 R2 F R' F2 D2 B' L



z2 y
//edges ISNR KGBO TXTE
//corners INTA VR + parity

U' S R F D M D' M' F' R' S' U //UF-FL-RD-RB-BD
S E' U' R E S R' S' U S' //UF-LB-RU-UB-RF
[M', U L2 U'][S, L F' L']

[R' U : [D, R U' R']]
[R' D' R : [D, R U' R']]
[U : [R U' R', D']]

U2 L' U L U' F R' F R F2 r U' r' F U' //parity U-ZBLL


Next: L2 F' D2 F U2 R2 F L2 R2 U2 F L B2 R B2 U' R' B L2 U2


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 17, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges ISNR KGBO TXTE
> //corners INTA VR + parity
> U' S R F D M D' M' F' R' S' U //UF-FL-RD-RB-BD
> ...


z2 y
//edges CFXV EKIQ UNOC
//corners HAUW MOPS
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L2_F-...-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_//parity&title=3x3 example
U S' U S U2 R2 U M' U' M R2 //UF-UR-BU-FD-DR
U' R2 U' S L' S L S2 U R2 U 
F U2 D' S' U2 R S2 R' S' D F' //UF-DB-RB-RF-UR
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L2_F-...-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_//parity&title=3x3 example
[U' R' : [R' D' R, U']]
[D' R U' R':[U2, R' D R]]
[D : [R U R', D]]
[F2, R B2 R']

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity

Next: U' L' B2 L' B2 R D F' B' R2 F2 B2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 R


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 12, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges CFXV EKIQ UNOC
> //corners HAUW MOPS
> https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L2_F-_D2_F_U2_R2_F_L2_R2_U2_F_L_B2_R_B2_U-_R-_B_L2_U2&alg=z2_y //edges_CFXV_EKIQ_UNOC //corners_HAUW_MOPS U_S-_U_S_U2_R2_U_M-_U-_M_R2_//UF&#45;UR&#45;BU&#45;FD&#45;DR U-_R2_U-_S_L-_S_L_S2_U_R2_U_ F_U2_D-_S-_U2_R_S2_R-_S-_D_F-__//UF&#45;DB&#45;RB&#45;RF&#45;UR [U-_R-_:_[R-_D-_R,_U-]] [D-_R_U-_R-:[U2,_R-_D_R]] [D_:_[R_U_R-,_D]] [F2,_R_B2_R-] R_U_R-_F-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_//parity&title=3x3 example
> ...



z2 y
//corners JHRA TMWV
//edges CAQF UXOI NKSV
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U-_L-...U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U_R_//parity

[U R : [U2, R D R']]
[U' : [U', R D R']]
[D R D : [R' D' R, U]]
[U, R' D' R]
[D' : [R' D R, U]]
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U-_L-...U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U_R_//parity

U S' L' S' L U' L' S L' S L2 //UF-UR-UL-LD-BU
M2 F U2 F' M F U2 F2 M F // UF-DB-FD-RF-FL
F' E2 F R' F E2 F M F2 r //UF-RB-LB-RD-UB
U S' U2 S U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //parity


Next: R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R' U2 R U2 B2 R2 B' L' U' B D' B2 F' R2 U'


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 3, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //corners JHRA TMWV
> //edges CAQF UXOI NKSV
> https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U-_L-_B2_L-_B2_R_D_F-_B-_R2_F2_B2_U-_B2_R2_U-_F2_U-_R2_U2_R&title=3x3 example&alg=z2_y //corners_JHRA_TMWV //edges_CAQF_UXOI_NKSV [U_R_:_[U2,_R_D_R-]] [U-_:_[U-,_R_D_R-]] [D_R_D_:_[R-_D-_R,_U]] [U,_R-_D-_R] [D-_:_[R-_D_R,_U]] U_S-_L-_S-_L_U-_L-_S_L-_S_L2_//UF&#45;UR&#45;UL&#45;LD&#45;BU M2_F_U2_F-_M_F_U2_F2_M_F_//_UF&#45;DB&#45;FD&#45;RF&#45;FL F-_E2_F_R-_F_E2_F_M_F2_r__//UF&#45;RB&#45;LB&#45;RD&#45;UB U_S-_U2_S_U_R-_U-_F-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U_R_//parity
> ...



recon

z2 y
//edges VFED QKRJ PMKB
//corners BSCP AWUF

S' D M' U M D' S U M' U2 M //UF-DR-BU-LU-DF
u L D L E L' U' F' D' //UF-LD-LB-BD-LF
R' U' S' U2 S R E' R' U' R E //UF-FR-BR-LB-UB

[R F' R' U' : [R D R', U2]]
[D' : [U', R D R']]
[R' D' R, U']
[R U' R' : [R' U R, D]]

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //parity

Next: L' B' L2 R2 D2 L2 B F D2 F' L2 U' B L2 B' U L' D' B' R


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 16, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> recon
> 
> z2 y
> //edges VFED QKRJ PMKB
> ...



z2 y
//edges MDFU GEPI KVIC
//corners XMTF UH

F' r2 F' E' F E r2 F //UF-BR-DF-BU-DB
U M U2 M' F' M2 F R' F M2 F' R U //UF-RU-LU-FR-FL
L' S' U' R2 U' S U R2 U L //UF-LB-DR-FL-UR

[R U' R':[U2, R' D R]]
[U' D R' U : [D, R U' R']]
[ U F' : [R D R', U2]] //UBR comm nice

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity J perm

recon
Next: D2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 L D2 R B2 U L R2 B' R2 F


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 4, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges MDFU GEPI KVIC
> //corners XMTF UH
> 
> ...



z2 y
//edges VRGN AOQB JKLB
//corners IOFG RMVH

R' F D S' R S R' D' F' R //UF-DR-BD-RU-RB
E' R U R' E R' S' R2 U' S R' //UF-UL-RF-LD-UB
[r U L : [S', L2]][U : [R' E2 R, U2]]

[R, U' L U]
[U' R' U, L]
[R D : [R' U' R, D]]
[R : [U' L' U, R]]

recon
Next: D R2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U F2 R' U' B' L U2 B2 R2 D2 U R2


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 4, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges VRGN AOQB JKLB
> //corners IOFG RMVH
> 
> ...



z2 y
//edges GERI FDPN dlKU
//corners MOAB XUIC

F' L' U M2 U' L U' M2 U F//UF-RU-LU-BD-FL
U D S R' S' R U' D' //UF-BU-DF-FR-RB
[D x R' F : [F2, R' S' R]] //DL buffer float


[D : [R U R', D]]
[R' D' U' : [R' D R, U']]
[F' R U' : [R' D' R, U2]]
L' U' L U' L' U2 L R U R' U R U2 R' //2 twist

recon

Next: B2 U2 L2 B' D2 B' U2 L2 D2 F' U2 F' R F' D L2 R' U L2 B2 F'


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 5, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges GERI FDPN dlKU
> //corners MOAB XUIC
> 
> ...



z2 y
//edges XFVJ ATLU LAPG OB
//corners VNRE TGBI

U R E' U' F' E F U R' U' //UF-FD-BU-DR-LF
U' M' S U' S' U2 M' L U' M2 U L' //UF-UL-BL-DL-DB
S U' R E' R2 E U S U' R U S2 //UF-BL-UL-FR-RU
[U' : [L E' L', U2]]

[U : [R U' R', D]]
[l' U : [R D R', U2]]
[R : [U, R D' R']]
[R' U D : [R D R', U2]]

recon
Next: R2 B U2 L2 F U2 R2 B U2 B R2 U' L R' D R' F D2 F' R2


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 5, 2021)

And still he continues along with his lonely journey...


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 6, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> And still he continues along with his lonely journey...


Thankfully I am not alone. There are 180 active discord members on the 5-style server who help contribute algs and fingertricks for this set. I would not make progress if not for them.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 6, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges XFVJ ATLU LAPG OB
> //corners VNRE TGBI
> 
> ...


z2 y
//edges LNIO BDQR SAEC
//corners BFUM JTWC

E R' F' D R' E' R D' F R //UF-BL-RB-FL-RF
U2 M2 U L2 U' M U L2 U M //UF-UB-DF-LD-BD
[U' : [U', R E R']] [L F' L', S']

[F : [U2, R' D' R]]
[D R : [U', R D' R']]
[U' D R' : [R' D R, U2]]
[U, R' D' R]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

recon


----------



## BlindNerd (Nov 6, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges XFVJ ATLU LAPG OB
> //corners VNRE TGBI
> 
> ...



// edges PTIO EFMK UW
// corners HWDR VMBL

E R' B2 U' R E' R' U B2 R // UF -> RF -> BR -> LF -> RD
L' U M' U2 M U L' D M D' L' D M' D' L' // UF -> LU -> LF -> RU -> FD
[M': [M', U2]] // UF -> DF -> DB i dont like the wide alg

[D L D', R2'] // UFR -> LDB -> DBR
[U' R': [U', R' D' R]] // UFR -> UFL -> RUL
[U R' U': [D', R U R']] // UFR -> DFR -> RUB cancels into
[U, D R' D' R] // UFR -> FDL -> UBR
NOOO i just realised i miscrambled!!

here is the real solution

// edges (UB float) CPTF RVDU KB
// corners RCVL BFT

[L2: [R' U R E R' U R, E']] // UB -> DL -> RF -> BR -> LF
[U2 R': [R2 E' R2 E,R' U'D R]] // UB -> BL -> DR -> UL -> DF
M' U M U M' U M U // UB -> FD -> UR

[B' R B, L]
[R U' R': [U2, R' D R]]
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'
[F: [D', R U R']]

recon

Next:

R2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 R2 B' R2 D2 B2 D2 R' D' F R' U L F' R2 U2 Rw Uw


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 6, 2021)

BlindNerd said:


> // edges PTIO EFMK UW
> // corners HWDR VMBL
> 
> E R' B2 U' R E' R' U B2 R // UF -> RF -> BR -> LF -> RD
> ...


z y2
//edges FGLQ RIVX ONAE
//corners OCBA QSHC

D M' L U' M U L' D' //UF-BU-RU-BL-LD
E F2 R F' M' F r' F2 E' //UF-BD-FL-DR-FD
[l' U' R' : [S, R2]]
[L E2' L2' E L , U]

[R D' R', U']
[R' D' U' : [U', R' D R]]
[R U : [R U R', D]]
[R' : [U2, R' D' R]]

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R

recon

Next: B2 U2 R2 U2 L B2 F2 L' R' U2 R2 F U2 F2 R B' R U' F2 L'


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 14, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z y2
> //edges FGLQ RIVX ONAE
> //corners OCBA QSHC
> 
> ...


z2 y
//edges GBJK SPNQ EDUX
//corners HCRM WPEC

L' S L2 U' S2 U' S U2 L' //UF-RU-UB-LF-LB
U' D2 R' S' R' S R2 U D2//UF-RD-FR-RB-LD
[L' F : [E', L2]] [D : [S', R F R']]

[R' : [U2, R' D' R]]
[R D : [R' U' R, D]]
[U' R' D' : [R U R', D']]
[R : [R D R', U2]]

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R

recon

Next: U' L2 D' L2 R2 D2 R2 D L U F L2 U' F' R U2 L2 U2


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 20, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges GBJK SPNQ EDUX
> //corners HCRM WPEC
> 
> ...


z2 y
//edges KVUD OITB NE
//corners JFBN PMWR

r' E' R D2 M' D L' S L D //UF-LB-DR-DB-DF
U L S' L' E' L E L' S U' //UF-RF-FL-DL-UB
[r' U' : [M', U2]]

[R U' D' R' : [R' U R, D]]
[R' D R, U2]
[D' R D : [R' U' R, D2]]
[R U R' U' R U R', D']

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //parity

recon

Next: U2 D' R B D2 R' D' F L2 U2 R2 D L2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 R2 F


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 27, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges KVUD OITB NE
> //corners JFBN PMWR
> 
> ...


z2 y
//edges INSO GBXR ATEB
//corners IAGS OMWR

L' U D2 R S' R' U' R' S R D2 L //UF-FL-RB-RD-RF
U' M' U' M2 U' M' U' //UF-RU-UB-FD-BD
[L U' L : [S', L2]] [U' M U : [M', U2]]

[U' R: [U, R D R']]
[R U D : [R' D' R, U]]
[D : [D, R U R']]
[R U R' U' R U R', D']

recon

Next: F' U F' R L2 B2 U' R D U2 F2 D2 B' R2 U2 R2 F U2 F' U2


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 3, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges INSO GBXR ATEB
> //corners IAGS OMWR
> 
> ...


z2 y
//edges TMAR GAIL PJSV
//corners QXFJ SGOS

R D' M D' M' D' S' D' S R' //UF-DL-BR-UL-BD
R2 U2 L S' L' U L' S L U R2 //UF-RU-UL-FL-BL
[R U' R', E]
[U', R E R'] [S', R' F R]

[D' R D : [U, R' D' R]]
[R U' D' R' : [D, R' U R]]
[R U D : [U, R' D' R]]
[D' R D U' : [R' U R, D2]]

recon

Next: B' D' F2 U2 R B' D' L F U B2 L2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U'


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 19, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges TMAR GAIL PJSV
> //corners QXFJ SGOS
> 
> ...


z2 y
//edges NTXB ACJO VRLB
//corners RHFI VOSM

D' R D2 M' D M2 D M' R' D 
U R F' U R' U' F' R F2 R2 F' R //UF-UL-UR-LF-RF
U2 M U R E' R' U2 R' E R U' M' //UF-DR-BD-BL-UB

[R' U : [R' D' R, U]]
[R', U L U']
[U R U' :[U', R D' R']]
[D : [U, R' D' R]] [R' D R, U]

recon

Next: R2 F' U' L2 D R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 F' D B U' L D' B


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 25, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges NTXB ACJO VRLB
> //corners RHFI VOSM
> 
> ...


z2 y
//edges IOXU LBTV MG
//corners EMIB XUXT PC

F' M' F2 U2 F' M' F U2 F' M2//UF-FL-RF-FD-DB
U S2 L' S' L2 S' L' U'//UF-BL-UB-DL-DR
[R u' R' : [E', R2]]

[R U : [R' D R, U2]]
[R' U' D : [R D R', U2]]
[F' R U' : [R' D' R, U2]]
[R2 U R2 U' R2, D2]
[D' : [R D R', U']]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'//parity

recon

Next: D2 F2 U F2 R' F U' R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L' D2 L2 F2 U F'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 2, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges IOXU LBTV MG
> //corners EMIB XUXT PC
> 
> ...


z2 y
//edges OIBQ KGMU SXEC
//corners UFNJ BPWO

D F2 M F' M' F' D' //UF-RF-FL-UB-LD
U D2 F' E2 F U' R F E2 F' R' D2 //UF-LB-RU-BR-DB
U S' U' L2 U' M' U' M U2 L2 S

[R U' R' : [R' U R, D]]
[U R U : [R' D R, U2]]
[U' D' : [R D R', U2]]
[R U R', D2]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity

recon

Next: U F R2 U' F2 D L2 U R2 D' B2 U B2 F R D' B D B' U2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 8, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges OIBQ KGMU SXEC
> //corners UFNJ BPWO
> 
> ...


z2 y
//edges MXTC BERJ PLSO
//corners ATCX USNB GC

S2 M' U' R' U M R S2 R' U' R U //UF-BR-FD-DL-UR
U2 L' U' M U M' U2 M U' M' U' L U2 //UF-UB-LU-BD-LF
[R' U' R' : [E', R2]] [D' M D, R']

[R' D' R : [R U' R', D]]
[U' R' D R : [R D' R', U]]
[R U' R' : [R' U R, D2]]
[U2, R' D R]
[R : [R D R', U]]

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R

recon

Next: F' R' F2 U F2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 D' F2 U B D B2 D' L' F U'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 11, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges MXTC BERJ PLSO
> //corners ATCX USNB GC
> 
> ...


z2 y
//edges SXKM IEUC PG
//corners EBCV MPQR

D' L F' E F L' D F' E' F //UF-RD-FD-LB-BR
F' D2 L' U' M U L D2 U M' U' F //UF-FL-LU-DB-UR
[l F : [l' S' l, F]]
U L' E' L U2 L' E L S' L2 S L2' U

[l' U' D' : [R D R', U2]]
[D' : [R' D R, U]]
[D' R D' : [R' U' R, D2]]
[D : [R D' R', U']] [U', R D R']

recon



Next: D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F R' F' L2 F' U' F R2 B


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 18, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges SXKM IEUC PG
> //corners EBCV MPQR
> 
> ...


z2 y
//edges BLEQ CPNR DV
//corners TJXG USAC

S' U L S L2 S L' S2 L2 U' S//UF-UB-BL-LU-LD
S' D2 L F' E' F E L' D2 S //UF-UR-FR-RB-BD
[R' F : [R S' R', F2]]

[U' D R' : [U2, R' D R]]
[D2 R : [U, R D' R']]
[R U' R' : [R' U R, D2]]
[l D : [U, R' D' R]]

recon

Next: R' U B2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 D L2 B2 U' B' R' D R U2 F R' D2 R2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 23, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges BLEQ CPNR DV
> //corners TJXG USAC
> 
> ...


z2 y
//edges UFAJ CMQO XGVK VC
//corners WSFJ BTGU QC

F2 U M' U2 R U M2 U' M' R' U F2 //UF-DB-BU-UL-LF
U2 R S M' R' D L E L' D' M U2 //UF-UR-BR-LD-RF
R' E' F E' F' E2 R
[R U R' : [S, R2]]

[R2 : [D2, R' U' R]]
[R U' D' R' : [D, R' U R]]
[R' U' D' R : [R U' R', D]]
[D R : [R D' R', U]]
[D : [R D' R', U']]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity
recon

Next: D' B2 L' F' U F2 R2 B' D' R2 B2 U' L2 F2 U B2 D F2 U' B2 L'


----------



## Garf (Jan 23, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges UFAJ CMQO XGVK VC
> //corners WSFJ BTGU QC
> 
> ...


After 3-style, I am gonna have to learn 5-style so that @abunickabhi does not feel lonely anymore.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 29, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges UFAJ CMQO XGVK VC
> //corners WSFJ BTGU QC
> 
> ...


z2 y
//edges FKIR MVCT PDOE
//corners CXAM BATQ PC

F M' F' E2 M' E' F E' F'//UF-BU-LB-FL-BD
R D M D2 M' D R S' R2 S 
[D' U L : [E', L2]][M R U' : [M', U2]] 


[U' R' D R : [R D' R', U]]
[D : [R' D' R, U']]
[R' D' U' : [U', R' D R]]
[R U' D' : [R' U R, D2]]
[D' : [R D R', U']]

R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R U //parity

recon

Next: B2 R D2 L U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L' U' L' U B2 U' L U B U


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 5, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges FKIR MVCT PDOE
> //corners CXAM BATQ PC
> 
> ...


z2 y
//edges UEGK DTJV
//corners IFGT SXSU QC

U2 M' U' M2 U' L U' M2 U' M U2 L' //UF-DB-LU-RU-LB
M' U R E' L E' L' E2 R' U' M //UF-DF-DL-LF-DR
z' M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2 z //2 flip

[U L U', R']
[R : [R D' R', U]]
[U' R' F' : [R U' R', D']]
[R U' R' : [D2, R' U R]]
[D : [R D' R', U']]

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //parity

recon

Next: L U F' U2 L2 D2 U B2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 D B' R2 D L' U' R


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 15, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges UEGK DTJV
> //corners IFGT SXSU QC
> 
> ...


z2 y
//edges QACB RLPD INJC
//corners BMOW CF

U M2 D2 M D M U M' D M2 U2 M' //UF-LD-UL-UR-UB
L U F' M R U M' U' R' F U' L' //UF-BD-BL-FR-DF
[L' : [U, L' E L]] [R' E R, U']

[U' D' : [R D' R', U2]]
[D2, R U R']
[R' : [R' D' R, U']]
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity

recon

Next: F' D L2 R2 U2 R2 B D2 F' D2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R' U' B R2 B R' U


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 20, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges QACB RLPD INJC
> //corners BMOW CF
> 
> ...


z2 y
//edges DCKF MEVP JSQR UQ
//corners ONCB AXQE

U R U' F' E2 F U F E2 F' R' U' //UF-DF-UR-LB-BU
F R2 D S R S' R' D' R2 F' //UF-BR-LU-DR-FR
L' S2 R F R' S2 L D M D M' D//UF-LF-RD-LD-BD
[U : [L B' L', S']]

R' D F' D' R D R' F R D'
[R2 :[B2, R F R']]
[D R D' R' : [R' D R, U']]
[R U' : [R' D' R, U2]]

recon

Next: L' U2 D' L F' R U' B D B2 D' R2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' B2


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 5, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges DCKF MEVP JSQR UQ
> //corners ONCB AXQE
> 
> ...


z2 y
//edges NCTD EUIV BLPO
//corners VCPF RBGS MC

U F E L' E2 L' E L2 F' U' //UF-RB-UR-DL-DF
F U F' R2 U M U' M' R2 F U' F' //UF-LU-DB-FL-DR
[L' U : [S', L2]]
[R' U' : [R2, S]] [U : [L E' L', U2]]

[D' : [U, R' D R]]
[F, R B2 R']
[U : [R D R', U2]]
[R U D : [R' D' R, U]]
[D : [U, R' D' R]]

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R

recon

Next: F' U L U' L2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 B' U F' L' D2 R2 B


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 20, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges NCTD EUIV BLPO
> //corners VCPF RBGS MC
> 
> ...


z2 y
//edges QLIX UPBA CSGA
//corners RPBC ENVW

U L E' L E L2 U' F E F' E' //UF-LD-BL-FL-FD
[R':[U',M S']] //UF-DB-FR-UB-UL
[U', R E R'] [S U' : [R2, S]]

[U' : [R' U' R, D']]
[R2 :[R F R' ,B2]]
[D R': [R D' R' D, F2]]
[D' : [U, R' D R]] [R' D' R, U]

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R

recon

Next: R2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 U2 F' R' F' U2 R' B L' D' U


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 26, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges QLIX UPBA CSGA
> //corners RPBC ENVW
> 
> ...


z2 y
//edges AOKC TBIS MUDB
//corners JEBM TWPC

[l U:[M,F']]//UF-UL-RF-LB-UR
[E R' U:[S,U' R U']] //UF-DL-UB-FL-RD
[M2,U R' U] //UF-BR-DB-DF-UB

[R' : [R2 D' R2 D R2, U']]
[U' D' : [R D' R', U2]]
[R : [U', R D' R']]
[D' : [R D R', U']]

recon

Next: B D2 L2 B2 R U2 R F2 R' D2 U2 F2 D' L' U' B F' R' D


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 15, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges AOKC TBIS MUDB
> //corners JEBM TWPC
> 
> ...


z2 y
//edges FTIA GDPK MEVR SC
//corners WPRE MH

[E R U':[U',S]] //UF-BU-DL-FL-UL
[R2 U' F':[R,E']] //UF-RU-DF-FR-LB
[R2 U2 F':[M,U]] //UF-BR-LU-DR-BD
[R E R', U']

[U' R' D' : [R U R', D']]
[l' U : [R D R', U2]]
[D R' : [D, R' U R]]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity

recon

Next: R2 D' R F B' U L' B2 D F2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 R F L'


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 24, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges FTIA GDPK MEVR SC
> //corners WPRE MH
> 
> ...



z2 y
//edges SLGM OFJA UQAD XC
//corners JUMB XEPB

[F L U2:[R',S]] //UF-RD-BL-RU-BR
[F R U:[U,M']] //UF-RF-BU-LF-UL
M' U2 M' U' M' D' M U' M' D M'//UF-DB-LD-UL-DF
[R U' R' U, M']

[F' : [U2, R D R']]
[U D' : [R D' R', U2]]
[D' R U' D : [R' D' R, U2]]
[U D' : [R D R', U2]]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'// parity

recon
Next: D' B U L2 B2 D' U' R2 B2 U' R2 F2 U R' D F2 L' U' L' B'


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 30, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges SLGM OFJA UQAD XC
> //corners JUMB XEPB
> 
> ...



z2 y
//edges CERF OVQX NILC 
//corners IBAQ OMVA

[U,M][M L2:[U',M' S]] //UF-UR-LU-BD-BU
[F':[E' R' S' R,F' R]] //UF-RF-DR-LD-FD
[R:[E,R' F'][R' F:[E',F' R']]]//UF-RB-FL-BL-UR


[R' U' D : [R D R', U2]]
[D' : [R' D' R, U']]
[D : [D, R U R']]
[D' : [U', R' D R]]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity

recon
Next: F R F R D' F2 L' B' R2 U2 D' R2 B2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 R'


----------



## abunickabhi (May 15, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges CERF OVQX NILC
> //corners IBAQ OMVA
> 
> ...


z2 y
//edges XPBS QILE RB 
//corners VCST RNGF

[U R D R:[R,S]] //UF-FD-FR-UB-RD
[E' F:[L,E2][E',F2]]//UF-LD-FL-BL-LU
[U' M' U : [M', U2]]

[D' : [U, R' D R]]
[R U' D' : [D', R' U R]]
[U D' : [R U' R', D2]]
L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' //2 twist

recon

Next: D U L2 D2 U' B2 D B2 R2 B2 L' B2 D2 U2 B' D2 U R D' U2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 4, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges XPBS QILE RB
> //corners VCST RNGF
> 
> ...


z2 y
//edges XMJV OECK UT
//corners RPBX BC

[R2 M U:[F,M']] //UF-FD-BR-LF-DR
[S' L' u:[L,E]]//UF-RF-LU-UR-LB
[L' D' U' R : [E, R2]]

[U' : [R' U' R, D']]
[D R D' R' : [R' D R, U2]]
[R2 :[R F R' ,B2]]
y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //T perm parity

recon

Next: F D' R D' B' U' L B2 D' F R2 U2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 R2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 9, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges XMJV OECK UT
> //corners RPBX BC
> 
> ...


z2 y
//edges QLFJ SAGP DRMC
//corners QTWH EJMC

[U S',L][L U S:[L',U']] //UF-LD-BL-BU-LF
[U2 F':[S',U]] //UF-RD-UL-RU-FR
[R' D':[S',R2 F R']] //UF-DF-BD-BR-UR

[R U' D : [R' U R, D2]]
[R' : [D, R' U R]]
[R' : [U', R2 D' R2 D R2]]
[D : [U, R' D' R]]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity

recon

Next: F' U R' F2 U L2 U' F2 D' L2 D' R2 D' L' B L2 U L D2 U2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 9, 2022)

hey mom he double posted


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 2, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges QLFJ SAGP DRMC
> //corners QTWH EJMC
> 
> ...



z2 y
//edges LFDP SJUC NATQ
//corners QCBS AWPC

[E,F'][F:[F,M]] //UF-BL-BU-DF-FR
l D' M' D2 L' S R F' R' S' //
[L' E L, U] [S, L F' L'][F L' : [E', L2]]

[D : [R D' R', U']]
[R F' R' U' : [R D R', U2]]
[R' D' R, U']
[D' : [R D R', U']]

recon
Next: R2 U2 R' D2 B2 D2 L B2 R D2 R' B R D2 L' B' R D' U' F


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 10, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges LFDP SJUC NATQ
> //corners QCBS AWPC
> 
> ...


z2 y
//edges PAFK VNDR SJIB
//corners JHVT HC

[M2 F D':[S,L']] //UF-FR-UL-BU-LB
[S E' R' D:[M,D]] //UF-DR-RB-DF-BD
[U : [R E R', U2]] 
[U, R' E R] [R E2 R', U] //floating 2-flip

[U R : [U2, R D R']]
[U :[L2, U' R U]] 
[R' : [U2, R' D' R]]
[L : [D, L' U' L U L' U' L]] //2-twist
//this scramble was not that great

recon

Next: F2 U' R U B R F U2 L F2 U' B2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 23, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges PAFK VNDR SJIB
> //corners JHVT HC
> 
> ...


z2 y
//edges QXCM RVEK BPJC
//corners IHGF TQ

[D F:[R,E]] //UF-LD-FD-UR-BR
[R2 U' L:[M,U']] //UF-BD-DR-LU-LB
[R' U2,F' M' F] //UF-UB-FR-LF-UR

[R, U' L' U]
[L, U' R' U]
[R U' D' : [R' U R, D2]]
[U : [D, R U' R']]
[R U' R':[U2, R' D R]]
L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 L R U' //I dont like 3 twist+parity algs

recon

Next: F2 U R2 D' B2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 L D F2 D' U' F R' F2 L2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 30, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges QXCM RVEK BPJC
> //corners IHGF TQ
> 
> ...


z2 y
//edges UJBP MTEK QCVC
//corners WTMA UOEC

[M' F:[U2 M2,F' M F M2]] //UF-DB-LF-UB-FR
[M F:[L',F' M' F E2]] //UF-BR-DL-LU-LB
[U : [U, L' E' L]] [R U R' : [S, R2]]

[R' : [D, R' U R]]
[D : [U', R' D' R]]
[R D' R': [U, R' D R]]
[R : [R D R', U2]]

recon

Next: L' U' F2 L2 D2 F' U2 B' F' U2 F' D2 U' F' L2 U' L2 R U2


----------



## gsingh (Jul 30, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> rename the thread to Abunickabhi's 5-style example solves


----------



## Timona (Jul 30, 2022)

In future, when other people learn 5-style (there's already a giant community behind it) it's not just gonna be *his* example solves.


----------



## Nevan J (Jul 30, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges UJBP MTEK QCVC
> //corners WTMA UOEC
> 
> ...


do u know full 5-style ?????


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 30, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> do u know full 5-style ?????


For corners no,
for edges, I started in 2016, almost near completion. With good recall I have about 6k algs, the shorter ones.


----------



## Nevan J (Jul 30, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> For corners no,
> for edges, I started in 2016, almost near completion. With good recall I have about 6k algs, the shorter ones.


then u should learn floating buffer (if u don't already) and grind 3bld, 4bld and 5bld and easily get wr


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 30, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> then u should learn floating buffer (if u don't already) and grind 3bld, 4bld and 5bld and easily get wr


bigbld algs are different. I have tried floating a bit, I like UR, DF along with UF.
In bigBLD, Stanley Chapel from USA has done a good job and made the records good and professional.


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 6, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges UJBP MTEK QCVC
> //corners WTMA UOEC
> 
> ...


z2 y
//corners JUMP EWBG
//edges TXME KBCU CPJP

U' F' D2 R D2 F2 D2 R D2 F' U //UF-DL-FD-BR-LU
S R E2 F M E F' E r' S' //UF-LB-UB-UR-DB
[E' : [U', R' E R]][E, R U' R']

[F' : [U2, R D R']]
[D' R D' : [R' U' R, D2]]
[D R U : [R' D' R, U2]]
[R' D' R D R' D' R, U2]

recon

Next: D2 L2 B F D2 B' D2 U2 R2 F R' F D U' F D B R F D2


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 3, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //corners JUMP EWBG
> //edges TXME KBCU CPJP
> 
> ...


z2 y
//edges BSAL METD PQGU RG 
//corners RGPJ AV ASMC

L2 U2 L2 U2 L S' L U L S L' U //UF-UB-RD-UL-BL
[R' S U' S':[U',M']] //UF-BR-LU-DL-DF
U L' U' D2 R F E2 F' E2 R' D' F D' //UF-FR-LD-RU-DB
[M' : (M' U M U)2]

[R U D' : [U, R' D R]]
[U' R' U : [R D' R', U2]]
[D' : [R' D R, U']]
[U' : [R B R', F2]]
[D : [U, R' D' R]]

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //parity

recon

Next: D' F2 D' F' L2 U' L D B U' L2 U2 D R2 U' B2 D R2 L2 D2 R2


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 16, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges BSAL METD PQGU RG
> //corners RGPJ AV ASMC
> 
> ...


z2 y
//edges ICXP UFNV LC
//corners FOVI GSMQ RC

[U E L F':[F',E']] //UF-FL-UR-FD-FR
[R2 F' r':[M,F]]//UF-DB-BU-RB-DR
[R' E2 R, U']

[U' R' U ,L2 ]
[D' R' U : [R U' R', D]]
[R U D : [R' D' R, U]]
[D : [R U R', D2]]
[R D R', U']

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity


recon

Next: D2 R' L2 D U2 F2 U' L2 D L2 F2 R2 U' B' R' D2 U B2 L B


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 29, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges ICXP UFNV LC
> //corners FOVI GSMQ RC
> 
> ...


z2 y
//edges OMBA RJKT SG
//corners JNXG AOFU QC

[R':[S U,R2][R2 S',U]] //UF-RF-BR-UB-UL
[S' U':[D' L2,L S L']] //UF-BD-LF-LB-DL
[F' R' : [E, R2]]

[U R U' : [R' D R, U2]]
[D2 R : [U, R D' R']]
[U' : [R D' R', U']]
[R U' R' : [D, R' U R]]
[D : [R D' R', U']]

recon

Next: B' R' B2 L' F2 R2 U2 F2 L' D2 R U2 F2 U F' L2 R B R' F' U2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Sep 29, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> then u should learn floating buffer (if u don't already) and grind 3bld, 4bld and 5bld and easily get wr


he is humbly leaving the wr for cubers that need to have more self-esteem


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 2, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges OMBA RJKT SG
> //corners JNXG AOFU QC
> 
> ...


z2 y
//edges PUSE KDNJ
//corners QJOX

[U' R2 D' F':[E,R']] //UF-FR-DB-RD-LU
[E R2,E][E2,F] //UF-LB-DF-RB-LF
[L E L', U2] [U2: [S', L2]]//2 flip

[U D R : [R D' R', U2]]
[D2 R : [R D' R', U']]
[R' D' R D R' D' R, U2]
[L :[D, L' U' L U L' U' L]]

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //parity

recon

Next: D' R2 F U2 L2 R2 B D2 B F D F' L' U' B' F U2 F'


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 9, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges PUSE KDNJ
> //corners QJOX
> 
> ...


z2 y 
//edges QPCM UBLD VJAB 
//corners OCUH ASWF

u L D F E F' U' F' D' //UF-LD-FR-UR-BR
[L':[D' M,D2 M2]] //UF-DB-UB-BL-DF
U F U F2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 F U' //UF-DR-LF-UL-UB

[R D' R', U']
[R : [U' L' U, R2]]
[U' : [R B R', F2]]
[R' U' : [R U R', D']]

recon


Next: U' F2 U R2 B2 U L2 B2 F2 D B2 U L F U' F' R' D F2 D2 R'


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 7, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges QPCM UBLD VJAB
> //corners OCUH ASWF
> 
> ...


z2 y
//edges TNVU BLPE ID
//corners AMJH TB RCCQ

[S' D' F':[E,R]] //UF-DL-RB-DR-DB
[L2 M' D' F':[M2,F D F]] //UF-UB-BL-FR-LU
[U' D R' : [E, R2]]

[D : [R' D' R, U']]
[U R : [U2, R D R']]
[R' U' D' R : [D, R U' R']]
[R D R', U']
[D : [U', R D' R']]

recon

Next: B' U2 R' D L' F' B2 U' L2 F U2 B' L2 B R2 U2 B U2 D2 L2


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 21, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges TNVU BLPE ID
> //corners AMJH TB RCCQ
> 
> ...


z2 y 
//edges KUAP TJVF DGMN
//corners BFQM OVBC

R2 E' R' U' R E r' U2 M' U' R' //UF-LB-DB-UL-FR
[U':[L,S][S2,U2 L]] //UF-DL-LF-DR-BU
M' U L' E L U L' E' l U2 [U : [L' E L, U2]]

[F : [U2, R' D' R]]
[D' : [R U R', D2]]
[U R U' : [R D' R', U']]
[R2 :[R F R' ,B2]]

recon

Next: U2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 F D' L2 D' B2 L B U' L'


----------



## Cubinginatree (Nov 21, 2022)

alt title :abunickabhi flexing


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 11, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges KUAP TJVF DGMN
> //corners BFQM OVBC
> 
> ...


z2 y
//edges GTKF ERJO DM
//corners PIFG NUWH

[U2 S2 L:[S',U]] //UF-RU-DL-LB-BU
[F2 R:[F' U2,U' M U]] //UF-LU-BD-LF-RF
[U D' L : [E, L2]]

[R' U' D : [R' U' R, D2]]
[U' R' U, L]
[U R : [D, R U' R']]
[R' : [D, R' U R]]

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R

recon

Next: D2 F L' D' F2 U R2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 F' L D' B U L R2


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 25, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges GTKF ERJO DM
> //corners PIFG NUWH
> 
> ...


z2 y
//edges BLSM GOXL TAIQ
//corners GIMW TAUA

[U2 R2 F' L:[S,U']] //UF-UB-BL-RD-BR
F2 R E2 F E' F' R' F R E' R' F //UF-RU-RF-FD-BL
[L' U' L : [S', L2]] [S' U' R' : [E, R2]]

R' F' r U R U' r' F
[D, R U R']
[R' D' R : [D, R U' R']]
[R D' R' : [U', R' D R]]

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //parity

recon

Next: R' B2 R2 D2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' B2 F' D' L B2 R' B R F' U2


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 31, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges BLSM GOXL TAIQ
> //corners GIMW TAUA
> 
> ...


z2 y
//edges FVKM AGUJ OXQA
//corners HMPJ FR

[u:[S,R]] //UF-BU-DR-LB-BR
[U' L':[U,M]] //UF-UL-RU-DB-LF
U L E' L' U' L E2 F E' F' L' //UF-RF-FD-LD-UL

[D R' : [R' U R, D]]
[U' R' U : [R D' R', U2]]
[R' U' : [R' D' R, U2]]
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //parity

recon

Next: D F2 D' F2 D B2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 U' R U2 B U' L2 B2 F' U2 R2


----------



## abunickabhi (Sunday at 9:23 AM)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges FVKM AGUJ OXQA
> //corners HMPJ FR
> 
> ...


Twizzle linkz2 y
//edges QJPD CUNS
//corners ARVH JN

[D' F L' F: [F, M']] //UF-LD-LF-FR-DF
E l U' S' U' S U' M' U' L' E' //UF-UR-DB-RB-RD

[U': [R D R', U']]
[R: [U' L' U, R]]
[U R U': [R' D R, U2]]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'


Next: B2 D2 L2 B L2 B' R2 F' U2 B' L2 F R F' D' B F2 D F' L B2


----------

